# Job for my wife



## chucktownmo (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi I'm looking for an employment agency for my wife.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

chucktownmo said:


> Hi I'm looking for an employment agency for my wife.



Please & thank you...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fore-posting-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html


----------

